# Dynaudio Esotar2 430's



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Selling a pair of Dyn esotar 430's.

$800 starting bid, no reserve

Dynaudio Esotar 430 Speakers - Pristine Condition | eBay


----------

